
SR-71 Blackbird used the stars to correct navigation - deeths
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_SR-71_Blackbird#Astro-Inertial_Navigation_System
======
thedogeye
Aircraft carriers navigated by the stars right up to the Korean War. Blew my
mind when I toured the USS Hornet in Alameda.

